# Mag Ride Delete



## Audivanman (Oct 4, 2015)

Hi all I'm back in a mk2 TTS (2011) after being away for a phew years with a v8 s4, I have the dreaded mag ride warning light come up on the dash and the car was not feeling right before it came on with it felling very vague and side to side lateral movement in the car. So my plan is to ditch the mag ride and replace with coil overs all round my question is my mechanic has asked me to get a link for the mag ride delete, he is an independent vw Audi mechanic and has all the software the main dealers have so to save him searching I'm doing the research and I can't find a definitive answer to what people are doing to code the dash light out without causing any problems elsewhere. Your help would be very much appreciated also what coil over kit are people using and is the k/w mag ride delete any good if all else fails with the software. Thanks.


----------



## SwissJetPilot (Apr 27, 2014)

Older post worth reading -

*Converting Mag Ride to Conventional Shocks*
https://www.ttforum.co.uk/forum/viewtop ... &t=1892289

One option -

*How to: Audi TT Mk2 (8J) Bilstein B12 Pro-Kit Install*
https://www.ttforum.co.uk/forum/viewtop ... &t=1964981


----------



## SwissJetPilot (Apr 27, 2014)

KW also has a set of replacement shocks and a Mag Ride delete kit -









https://www.kwsuspensions.com/products/ ... 81031.html









https://www.kwsuspensions.com/products/ ... 10124.html

Here's the installation guide -
View attachment 68510124-eah68510124.pdf

Ross Tech and the VW Vortex Forum have posts that discussed how to code a Mag Ride delete properly and possible issues you may run into. I can't speak to the quote linked form VWVortex, but if you have a VCDS you can give it a try. Keep in mind the coding options changed between years/models so this may or may not work as some of the other forum members noted in the post -

https://forums.ross-tech.com/index.php?threads/22720/
https://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread. ... E-DE-CODED (only-with-vcds)

_Hello my friends, I have a Mk2 TT 3.2, 2007 model, DSG, Mag Ride. My suspension died a long time ago(now I have 220,000km) and i don't have the budget to get a NEW set. Didn't want to go coil-over with the delete kit. I bought some Cheap Monroe OEM style shocks and i have a nice soft ride for an every day Car. so i was searching the globe to see if i can delete the fault codes and de-code completely the Mag Ride like it was never installed. No such thread, so I gathered as many clues i could and start with my VCDS with simple order.

STEP 1: Remove the fuse 9 from the fuse BOX drivers side. 
STEP 2: Open vcds -CAN GATEWAY-INSTALLATION LIST- un-click mag ride. 
STEP 3: VCDS-INSTRUMENTS CLUSTER-CODING-change the value according to the bubble and equipment.Character 4 (Value 64 = Magnetic Ride chassis).remove 64 from the coding!.. 
STEP 4: VCDS headlight range control --change coding to 0000010 = Headlight range control automatic/dynamic + four-wheel drive + steel springs (PR number 8Q3 + 1X1 + 1BA/1BV)(0000009 for front Wheel Car).
STEP 5: VCDS-ABS module.this is the one...no bubble for help in coding.i had coding 0026177.(quattro+mag ride+dsg+v6 engine+340mm brakes).

Test many possible codes but THIS work for me: 0017985.. no faults codes,no rewiring,no modules unpluging, no ESP problems (not disengaging). Like never had mag ride. GOOD LUCK!!_

.


----------



## Audivanman (Oct 4, 2015)

Ok thanks I've read on various links that the kw mag ride delete kit has a habit of burning out and then the dash warning light comes back on. I will look into it many thanks for your input.


----------



## SwissJetPilot (Apr 27, 2014)

Another older post -

*Audi Magnetic Ride (Mag Shock) Replacements*
https://www.ttforum.co.uk/forum/viewtop ... &t=1876763

PRODUCTS　|　iSWEEP by ISHIKAWA ENGINEERING

iSWEEP ECS CancellerThe iSWEEP ECS Canceller prevents the error light from turning on when the factory equipped electronically controlled suspension system - AUDI Drive Select, AUDI Magnetic Ride, VW Adaptive Chassis Control (DCC) is removed.


----------



## Barr_end (Oct 19, 2016)

I could never find the information to code out the magride.
I believe AKS tuning know how to do this, but doubtful they would share this.

Been running the KW deletes on my car for near on 4 years now and they've worked perfectly teamed with set of decent coils


----------

